# Need your best ABT recipe.



## grampyskids

O'kay, my Daughter who is a Professional Chef in NY is coming on Friday. She and I are going to do some braising. I have no idea of what, but it will be a featured article in a magazine article.My only claim to fame is that I got her started on this path. NOW, the surprise; she has no idea that I am a closet smoker(only as far as she knows). Don't wan't to overwhelm her all at once. So I come to the Point: I want to treat her to some ABT's. She has never tasted them and has no idea what smoking nirvana is. So I really need to blow her socks off. Please send me your best recipe.


----------



## fire it up

Sounds like a great surprise for her.
Be sure to let us know when the article comes out so we can all check it out.
So many ABT recipes you're gonna get lots of tips but is she is a Chef she probably has a nice broad pallet so that opens the lid to so many possibilities.
There are a few on here that were done with fish roe but I can't seem to remember who it was so I can't point you in the right direction but I'm sure someone else can.
One thing that would be great is one of those specialty cheeses like a white cheddar and raspberry, incorporating those flavors into an ABT would probably be awesome.
I'm going to try that next time I make some


----------



## beer-b-q

Here is one...


----------



## mballi3011

I would do some cream cheese with minced green onions and some minced shrimp and some crab meat in them. Slice them in the boat style with alittle sharp cheddar white perferrebly and then wrap in cheap thin bacon and smoke till just tender. She will love them. I did


----------



## teeroy

From reading a bunch on here and from my brief experience with ABT's to date using the cheap thin bacon is key so that it crisps up.

I'm looking forward to seeing some of the other recipes that get posted.


----------



## pineywoods

Very close but I use 4 blend shredded cheese, chives, and minced garlic along with the seafood


----------



## hoser

Here's mine...good luck to you

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=81081


----------



## pepeskitty

I haven't tried but two of these but some great ideas here that you may want to look at.  Lots of recipes.

http://www.irondesert.com/Chile-Grill-Recipes-sp-1.html


----------



## chisoxjim

My favorites were a shrimp and cream cheese stuffed ABT topped with Orange tobiko and bacon.  THese just popped with flavor







here is thread:

www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=79819


----------



## smokemifugotem

I like the KISS method. Keep it simple stupid... now, im not calling anyone stupid.. thats just the acronym. With that said, I use garden vegetable philadelphia cream cheese as a base. A triangle of sharp cheddar on top. Wrapped in bacon and sprinkled with brown sugar on top. 4 ingredients. not counting the jalapenos.


----------



## oneshot

Here's mine, they were great and also my first batch...

The link:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=78995


----------



## cajunsmoke13

Here is one I have been wanting to try.  From John Folse website..


Ingredients: 1 pound bulk Creole green onion pork sausage 
20 jalapeño peppers, seeded and split lengthwise 
¼ cup minced tasso 
½ cup minced onions 
½ cup minced celery 
½ cup minced red bell peppers 
¼ cup minced garlic 
¼ cup chopped parsley 
1 (11.5-ounce) container Bittersweet Plantation Dairy Creole Cream Cheese 
1 cup shredded Parmesan cheese 
salt and cracked black pepper to taste 
ranch dressing or favorite dipping sauce, optional 
Method:
In a heavy-bottomed skillet, sauté sausage and tasso over medium heat. Add onions, celery, bell peppers, garlic and parsley. Continue to cook approximately 20 minutes or until meat is browned and vegetables are wilted. In a mixing bowl, combine Creole cream cheese and Parmesan. Fold cheese mixture into skillet. Spoon about 1 tablespoon of mixture into each jalapeño half.  Smoke until jalapenos are soft.


----------



## miamirick

go to publix and get a container of seafood cheese spread from the seafood dept.   fil up the japs and wrap with bacon,  sprinkle a little rub over the bacon and go for about an hour,  if the bacon does not crisp enough broil for a couple mins


mix blueberry jam, a little white suger, with cream cheese and fill the japs, wrap with bacon and smoke,  sweet and hot perfect combo, all the women love this one


----------



## scarbelly

I like cream cheese with a little cooked chorizo and grilled onion and the 4 cheese mexican cheese blend


----------



## zapper

I may have posted others before but I like the really basic

cream cheese and sharp cheddar maybe in equal parts, garlic powder, favorite rub all mixed together. Thin bacon for the wrap. I have been wanting to try thin/shaved Canadian bacon



The possibilities are endless, fruits,veggies,seafood,nuts different cheeses............


I have never had a bad one but I have had a couple that where too dainged hot to eat!


----------



## grinder

Try this for some variety. Make you favorite abt recipe and serve with roasted raspberry chipotle sauce, wally world carries it. Adds a nice sweet and spicy flavor.


----------



## celticgladiator

i have so got to try making these.


----------



## duffman

I am loving this thread so many recipes and my ABT holder won't be hear for at least a week.


----------



## celticgladiator

DUFFMAN said:


> I am loving this thread so many recipes and my ABT holder won't be hear for at least a week.


where did you order an ABT holder from? sounds like something I "need"


----------



## alelover

Slice them in half the long way. Hollow them out. Coat the inside with Sweet Baby Ray's.

Make a mixture of 1/2 cream cheese(softened) and 1/2 sharp white cheddar. I use Cabot's Hunters Sharp. Cream it all together with a little onion powder, garlic powder, chili powder and paprika. Take some leftover kielbasa and cut some little chunks. Stuff the pepper with the cheese and a couple pieces of the kielbasa. Wrap it in bacon and smoke for 2 hours. I brought 20 of them to a party and they were gone in less than 30 minutes.


----------



## duffman

You can get them on Amazon or any other multiple places on the internet. I am getting mine here because they have a Nebraska Shaped one that I can't pass up.

http://shop.jalapenogriller.com/main.sc


----------



## celticgladiator

they have some pretty cool looking ones on there. now to pick one.....


----------



## duffman

Took some convincing of the wife that I really needed a $35 ABT Holder shaped like Nebraska but I got her talked into it with the promis to make them all the time.


----------



## celticgladiator

i am leaning towards the razorback one. i'm torn though as the like the one with the bucking horse (i grew up in wyoming) maybe i'll have to get both.....hmmmmm!!!!


----------



## duffman

I might warn you I just went to order mine when I got home from work and it is $10.95 shipping in handling. Ouch!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 That broke the camel's back for me. I got a cheaper one on amazon that comes with a Jalapeno corer as well. Not as cool but my wife will be happy with the more practical amount. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Here is the link:


----------



## celticgladiator

ok, thanks for the heads up. I still might have to break down and get one at least. I'm divorced so I just have to run it by myself. yep, its ok! :)


----------



## reardenreturns

I'm doing some ABTs this weekend since I got a new jalapena rack. Thinking about stuff with cream cheese/cheddar cheese mix maybe with some sausage and topping with a cut of thin bacon. Sounds like from the comments that they'll be darn tasty.  :yahoo:


----------



## SmokinAl

I have the rack & prefer to slice them lengthwise, fill, & wrap with bacon. If you use thin bacon they crisp up & if you use a hard cheese such as sharp white cheddar the cheese doesn't run out. Put them in an aluminum pan & smoke for 2 1/2 hours at 225. I used cheddar cheese spread in these & you can see how all the cheese ran out. It was still good, but better with a hard cheese.


----------



## jcurrier

In our house everyone likes the more mild peppers- that way you can taste the ingredients rather than burn your windpipe on the first one.  I like to de-seed and lay a strip of prosciutto in the pepper then add some cream cheese and maybe some Cheddar (white, extra sharp) then wrap in thin bacon so they crisp up a bit.  A wooden skewer can help manage  them-


----------

